# It's a Fiorenzato, but which one?



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all

I need to pick your collective brains. I just bought this beast and I'm not sure what model it is. Any ideas?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a doge version


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you look on the serial sticker, it might be the same as this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15401-A-visit-from-coffeechap/page4&highlight=grinder+boots


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Identical (apart from colour) to mine. What size burrs, and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

coffeechops said:


> Identical (apart from colour) to mine. What size burrs, and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


I haven't pulled it apart as it is working fine so I don't know the burr size. I bought it as untested 'parts or not working' I paid well below £100-00. A bit of a result me thinks.


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

It has no sticker or signs of serial numbers to be seen, other than a PAC test sticker on the cord, tested Nov 2013 next due Nov 2014


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Different ships, different captains! I would have wanted to pay £20 maximum for something described as untested etc.....still, if you give it a good clean up you ought to find it quite acceptable.Mr Boots has one as well!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

If working well then definitely a bargain, no matter the burr size.


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

I know it was a gamble, however I should have been able to fix it if it was needed. As luck would have it it appears to be fine. I was hoping it was £59-00 well spent?


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

Coffeechap

Do you have a hopper that is more suited to non commercial use? The one on it is huge and will hold 2kg of beans, without my specs on it looks like a 67mm tube into the grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It will likely have 63 mm burrs. The adjustment ring on the top screws off easily allowing you to measure the top burr and check for sharpness


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks

I might have me a little looksee. I must admit it wasn't the best of motorbike rides round the M25 with this beast strapped to the pillion seat, but it worked. From what I can see of the burrs they look clean and well angled. At the moment it comfortably grinds fine enough for my Europiccola. I'm hoping it was a bit of a steal, but I don't really know what it is worth. I'm pretty sure it must be better quality than my Iberital MC2.


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

63mm it is. Burrs are ok.................I think I might replace them as they don't feel 'scary' sharp. Any ideas of suppliers? I know there are some on e-bay at the moment. What price should I be paying?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair play, that's a bargain! I would take it apart carefully and give it a good clean though, it's probably got some stale coffee stuck in annoying places that may taint your nice coffee!


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

The top burr set has just had a visit to the puly caff. It looks better, brushed/scraped around the lower set.It looks ok now. Any thoughts on suppliers of new Burrs. I have a feeling this might be a keeper. Still don't really know how good these are? I am fairly new to this. I like a bargain and a challenge, that said I do like to have good kit. Any advice/comments are really welcome. ( apart from the rude ones!)


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I got mine from Scott at Happy Donkey three or four years ago, so I ought to think about some new ones in a few more years, I guess... They were about 30 quid. If you find a source, please let me know.

I run mine without the hopper, with a spare tamper on top of the beans direct in the throat. I also removed the auto-off switch, and all but the lower doses blades. Sweeps pretty clean.

Colin


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

I will find some and let you know where I get them. As far as value...........what do you think it's worth? I am pretty sure I'll keep it as I can't see me getting anything much better, what do you think.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm probably not the one to ask on value/performance; coffeechap or dfk41 are far more experienced than I to judge that.


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

coffeechap or dfk41

Any idea where I can get burrs for the beast? In your trusted opinions is it a keeper/good grinder?

Ta muchly


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will pass to cc on this one


----------

